# DSL and ADT security system



## SuperGrover

anyone out there who had to purchase an adt filter for their security system so their dsl would work?  or did it work without the adt filter?


----------



## lucaswebco

A friend of mine has DSL and had  to use  the filter to get it to work. It didn't work with out it. But that was two years ago.


----------



## SuperGrover

thanks.  i guess i'll find out sometime this week!


----------

